

Show HN: our new store page.  Any feedback/suggestions? - AshleysBrain
http://www.scirra.com/store

======
duiker101
I think it looks really nice! if i really had to criticize something it would
be that the login/register links look quite out of place! but other way is
nice.

------
russtrpkovski
I didnt expect the transitions when I mouseover'd the product. Users are used
to clicking on the photo to get more info. Not sure if Add to Cart would be a
common use case from the splash page.

------
russtrpkovski
A description of what your store sells in the header or sidebar would be nice.

~~~
TomGullen
Thanks! Great suggestion, to us as developers its obvious because we've spent
ages developing it so it's good these obvious things are pointed out to us

------
yashchandra
I noticed one thing. You have prices displayed in $ on home page but in pounds
on the store page ?

~~~
TomGullen
Thanks for pointing that out! I'll add this to my things to fix.

